# [Problem]Pc not starting up. getting 1long 2 short beeps.



## sasuke (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey guys yesterday in the afternoon when i tried starting up my pc it gave no display and started giving 1 long 2 short beeps. My pc was working fine in the morning. 
I checked some info on the internet and on Asus troubleshoot site i found that 1 long 2 short beeps meant RAM is not present or defective RAM. So i tried using my RAM one by one to check if any particular RAM is faulty, but no use of it. I borrowed a few RAM sticks from my friend including those which were installed on his working pc, and used them one by one but still got the same 1 long 2 short beeps without any display. 
All the components of my pc are running when i turn on the pc, but no display at all. 

I tried reseating my graphics card ASUS HD 5750 FORMULA 1 card. But i dont think any thing is wrong with the video card. 

My pc configuration is ASUS M2N68-AM PLUS MOBO AMD ATHLON X2 250 1X 2GB KINGSTON RAM+ 1 X 1 GB SAMSUNG RAM both at 800 mhz 500 SEAGATE + 160 WD HDDs ASUS HD5750 FORMULA1 GRAPHICS CARD GIGABYTE SUPER 460W PSU. 

Pls provide me some help about this problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 7, 2011)

Try removing the power off the gpu and restart the pc. while connecting to on board video card. 

Also try changing the psu if the above does not work.


----------



## sasuke (Jul 7, 2011)

Running pc on onboard graphics still gives the same error. Dont know about psu.but all  the fans in my pc are running properly.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 9, 2011)

I think it is a case of MB fault If u have tried swaping the RAM one at a time it is unlikely that both the RAM's have gone kaput  also there is no disp if u unplug the GPU so possible MB problem so take it to the computer service center to check the MB


----------

